# Potential buy: Friesian Sport Horse



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

Can you look at this 2 year old filly and let me know what you think? I'm told she'll be a high level eventer. I'm going to go look at her Sunday.

This is the pictures:
http://www.elysiumfarm.com/foals/Kacina.html

And the video


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

Gorgeous! I love the "highlights" in the mane and tail :lol:


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

gorgeous looking girl, im a western girl so i dont much about the fresians, but she is a looker. How much are they asking for her? She needs some manners work, the lady was kinda nervous looking leading her and taking her halter off, at least to me she looked nervous.


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

Yeh I wondered about that because the lady I spoke to today - the breeder - said she handles the babies from birth. So I don't know. I do know that the lady in the video isn't the breeder/owner. If that means anything but yeh some manners for sure.


She's Friesian x Quarterhorse.


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

They're asking $6900. It's a bit high in this economy for an unproven horse but the sire is proven. So - I don't know. She's "potentially" going to be at the level I want to be at but I need a lot more opinions to be sure.


----------



## Chickerdoodle13 (Jun 15, 2009)

She's a beautiful horse, but I think for that price, you could probably find something trained or at least with some saddle time. She definitely needs a lot of "manner" training, but with the right person that could come easy. However, if you haven't dealt with a young horse before, you may need to pay a trainer to help you out. Also, unless you are planning on training her yourself, you will have to put out more money on top of the $6,900 for professional training.

Conformation wise, she looks like a beautiful horse! I guess what it will really comes down to is whether you want to spend that sort of money and whether or not you'll be able to get a mature, trained or started horse for the money you'd be putting into this girl. In my honest opinion, nealy $7000 is a lot to spend for a two year old crossbred horse, but if it seems to have a lot of potential, I'm sure there are people out there willing to spend the money.


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

Yeh - I truly think that's a lot of money to put out for an unstarted horse


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

You can find a nicer horse for a lot less money! They are putting the value of her based on the Friesian part of her breed and the cross isn't that great.


----------



## zwarte (Oct 18, 2008)

Her website is down right now, but I think that Anneke's Friesians had some young friesians for about that much money - and they were FHANA full friesians. 

Worth checking on.


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey there,
I agree with the others. I think you could find a horse that is just as good looking that has already been started. Being the horse is only two mean some waiting to make sure everything in the joints etc. are ready for working.
She is a beautiful Friesian!
There is a Friesian at my barn....Black Big and Beautiful.
I watched him show in his first dressage show a few weeks ago and he is a nice mover as well but his is very very big and bulky. I thinkk this filly is going to grow a lot more and the maners thing is always an issue with a younger horse. The horse at my barn did take a first in his division I believe it was training level one. One thing the judge commented on was the slower movement of this big horse and that he needed more impulsion. (this could just be pertinent for this particular horse) For eventing you just never know....some horses love it and some just dont
I would continue to look around more and keep all your options open...
HP


----------



## barefoot (Jun 11, 2009)

I've never seen a high-level eventer that's a Fresian, but that'd be cool! She's also probably expensive even though she's young because she IS young and has potential. They're expecting to sell her to trainers most likely and that's why her price is so high.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

I definitely think you can find crosses of the same quality for less money right now.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

What exactly are you wanting to do with your next horse? If it's eventing please continue looking.

My thoughts:
- The handler is nervous, and almost gets mowed over at one point in the video. My guess is that this horse has been a little spoiled and not corrected, she needs a lot of work on manners. 
- Though her movement is decent, it doesn't scream "I can jump high!" to me.
- You rarely, if ever, see this cross in eventing, period, much less in the upper levels. I don't know what has driven the owners to proclaim her as an upper level eventer. Perhaps because she's young they can slap any label on her?
- She is pretty, and decently put-together, but if you're looking for an eventer... eh.
- I'm shocked at the price. Just because it's a "Friesian" sporthorse... gah! One of my pet peeves. It's a friesian/QH cross.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Totally agree with jdi...considering the dam is only green broke and there is no mention of any sort of eventing career for the stallion, I wonder why they are marketing her as an eventer. While there are examples of horses that can and do get around conformation and breed to excel at any sport, I'll say her back end is not what I would look for in a jumping prospect, and her parentage doesn't really scream speed or endurance.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Perhaps I should clarify - by continue looking, I meant that you should give this one a pass. 
I agree with Sara as well, she pointed out that the parents do not hint at eventing at all, which makes me wonder.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I agree with what everyone has said. I have never seen a Friesian/Friesian cross event... at all... let alone in the upper levels. She's not THAT nice, and what an odd cross. She seems to have a really long back. However, she does have pretty nice gaits. But I would have to pass on her. I don't think she is going to be the jumper you are looking for


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

Thank you everyone I really appreciate the replies you've given me! 

The farm is marketing her to trainers not to the general public. The owner/breeder has turned down offers on the filly. In this economy I'm surprised but eh - it's not me.

Yeh I'm really looking more for a jumper/eventer. That's where my heart is. I think I could put that much money into Carolina and be quite happy.

Thank you!!!!


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Aussie,
I am glad to hear your open to the ideas and suggentions everyone has posted. I too liked her gate, but for upper level eventing I am just not sure that this cross in breeding would be able to keep up in the cross country part and even with some of the larger jumps...
Although I do have to say that watching Fresians move is spectacilar. The one at my barn is beautiful but he is so bulky that I would not really see him eventing...Not that he is not a nice looking horse and or breed, but as the judge stated it is not usually a breed that you see doing certain types of work.
But then again you just never know...Some horses you wouldn't think would be good at things turn out to really love what they do and excell greatly..
I am sure that you will find the right horse to fit with who you are and what you would like to do...

Keep us posted!
HP


----------



## Armani (Jun 16, 2009)

Friesians do well in the sport. But, some how, I don't like her neck. It's too compact comparing it to her body.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I'm pretty sure when they said "high level eventer" they actually meant the rider would be high, because you'd have to be if you spent that kind of money on an untried 2 year old that not only has zero indication of even becoming an eventer period, but is actually bred to NOT do well in eventing. Neither Friesians nor QH's are known for stamina, nor superb jumping ability. I don't see anything about her that says "I can gallop for four miles and jump 4'0" fences while I'm doing it and win to boot!" What I see is "Hi, I'm a ridiculously overpriced filly that really isn't worth much at all but because they get to call me a Friesian, they convince people I'll be a champion!"

:lol: Sorry, I just get annoyed at all these crossbreeds being passed off as pedigreed champions. It's like the minute a horse has Friesian in it, it's somehow worth a fortune and I have seen some DARN ugly Friesians before. And why are they worth so much? When is the last time you saw a grand prix show jumper Friesian? A Friesian doing Rolex? Heck, even a Friesian winning Grand Prix Dressage? They're nice horses, but they don't serve much purpose in the world of open competition, except maybe as driving horses?

For that price, I'd say you could easily find a good looking young Warmblood or Thoroughbred with actual proven parentage to excell in the sport you're choosing.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> :lol: Sorry, I just get annoyed at all these crossbreeds being passed off as pedigreed champions. It's like the minute a horse has Friesian in it, it's somehow worth a fortune and


Quoted for truth!!!!!


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

She's beautiful and she probably has a lot of potential, but I think the price is too high for horse that has no saddle time. I also don't get why they call her a buckskin... But if you don't mind the price, I think she's worth looking at.


----------



## stacieandtheboys (Jan 6, 2009)

i dont get it either she looks brown and a little bleached out from the sun. She's a pretty girl.


----------

